# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ضوابط القرض الحسن فى ظل النظم النقدية المعاصرة

## صلاح عبد الحميد

القرض الحسن وتدهور القيمة الحقيقية للنقود 

في النظام النقدي الورقى المعاصر 


إعداد 

د\صلاح على عبد الحميد 

المدرس بقسم الاقتصاد بالكلية 







المبحث الأول 

التعريف بالقرض الحسن وضوابطه 

في التشريع الإسلامي 
تمهيــد :
يمكن ملاحظة أن القرض هو أحد أشكال المعاملات المالية التي تشملها العقود ذات الصلة بتبادل الصور المختلفة من الأموال عبر التاريخ البشري، وهذا الشكل من أشكال المعاملات المالية غالباً ما تستدعي الحاجة إليه وبالتالي ظهوره في الحياة الاجتماعية بشكل خاص والاقتصادية بشكل عام وذلك في أوقات وظروف من الشائع فيها أن تكون استثنائية أو مؤقتة.وتحظى العقود والمعاملات المالية بالجزء الأكبر من التشريع الإسلامي، والذي يقوم على عدة دعائم تتمثل في إزالة الحرج والتدرج وكذلك اعتبار مصالح الفرد والمجتمع في إطار العدالة المطلقة([3]) .

أما على مستوى التشريع الإسلامي فإن هناك توصيفاً خاصاً ومحدداً من حيث التعامل بذلك القرض أو أساليب وضوابط تنفيذه، ويمكن استعراض ما جاء في هذا الشأن من مقاصد وقواعد شرعية استنبطها الفقهاء القدامى والمعاصرين من النصوص القرآنية والسيرة النبوية، وعلى ضوء التطبيقات الراشدة للتشريع الإسلامي وذلك باختصار على النحو التالي([4]) :

* بالنسبة للقواعد الشرعية الضابطة للمعاملات المالية، يمكن حصرها في الآتي:
1 – من حيث صفة العقود : -
يمكن إنجاز عقود المعاملات المالية بشكل عام عن طريق الصيغ القولية أو الأفعال الدالة على المقصود من هذه العقود؛ سواء كانت قرضاً أو بيعاً أو هبة ونحو ذلك من معاملات مالية، فهذه العقود تصح بكل ما دل على مقصودها من قول أو فعل، وهو ما تدل عليه أصول الشريعة وتعرفها وترتضيها القلوب وذلك في إطار من التراضي دون اشتراط لفظ أو فعل معين لإثبات أو إنجاز هذه العقود .
2 – من حيث التصرفات المرتبطة بالعقود :
يمكن ملاحظة أن عقود المعاملات المالية تنطوي على نوعين من التصرفات أحدها تصرفات تتعلق بإنشاء وصياغة ما يتم الاتفاق عليه بين أطرافها، وثانيها : تنفيذ ما تم الاتفاق عليه طبقاً لما تمليه شروط وأركان هذه العقود .
3 – من حيث مشروعية العقود([5]) :
يمكن ملاحظة أن العقود المالية هي عادات ومتطلبات يحتاج إليها الأفراد والمجتمعات لتدبير شئونهم الاجتماعية والاقتصادية، والأصل في مشروعية أو عدم مشروعية هذه العقود هو : أن الله حرم أكل أموال الناس بالباطل فيما بينهم وذلك في كل عقود المعاوضات .
وأكل الأموال بالباطل في المعاوضات يتركز في نوعين هما الربا والميسر، والربا ضد الصدقة (أو القرض الحسن) وفيه ظلم محقق للمحتاجين للصدقات أو القروض، ولا مجال هنا لأن يقترض الموسر (أي الغني)، أما النوع الثاني فهو الميسر ويشتمل على كل ما فيه جهالة أو غرر، كما في بيع الغرر المنهي عنه، ففيه ظلم وعداوة بين طرفيه([6]) ، ومن ثم يقع أيضاً أكل لأموال الناس بالباطل.
وعلى ضوء ما سبق يمكن ملاحظة أن الصحابة والتابعين والفقهاء، ناهيك عن المجتهدين في العصر الحديث كانت ومازالت تستشكل عليهم بعض مستجدات العقود المالية (من حيث ما هو ربا) أو غير ربا حتى كان لبعضهم قولان في المسألة الواحدة مع اختلاف الزمن أو المكان([7]) .

وأن الاتجاه العام في ذلك الشأن هو محاولات لتحديد المصالح والمفاسد في إطار النصوص القرآنية والنبوية التي تدعو لرفع الحرج والتيسير والتخفيف في كل ما يحتاج الناس إليه في معاشهم ولم يكن سببه معصية كترك واجب أو فعل محرم([8]) والناس هنا في حكم المضطر الذي ليس بباغ ولا عاد ومن هذه النصوص نجد قوله تعالى : (وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكمْ فِي الدّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ ) [الحج - 78]، وقوله تعالى:(يُرِيدُ اللّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ) [البقرة - 185]، وقوله تعالى : (يُرِيدُ اللّهُ أَن يُخَفّفَ عَنْكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفاً) [النساء - 28]، وقوله تعالى: (فَمَنِ اضْطُرّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَلآ إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رّحِيمٌ) [البقرة - 173]، وقوله تعالى: (فَمَنِ اضْطُرّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لإِثْمٍ فَإِنّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رّحِيمٌ) [المائدة - 3].

ومن ذلك أيضاً – قوله e (إنما بعثتم ميسرين)، (يسروا ولا تعسروا)، (ليعلم اليهود أن في ديننا سعة)، فكل ما لا يتم المعاش إلا به فتحريمه حرج وهو منتف شرعاً، لأن تحريم ما لا يمكن للأمة الالتزام به (وإن أمكن أن يلتزم به البعض) إلا بفساد الأموال (إهدار الثروات أو تعطيها ونحو ذلك)، أو تحمل ما لا يطاق، فإن ذلك يصبح أشد من الأغلال والآصار التـي كانت مفروضة على بني إسرائيل ووضعها الله عنا على لسان محمدe ([9]) .

أما بالنسبة للمقاصد الشرعية في المعاملات المالية فيمكن حصرها فيما يلي: ([10])
1 – أنها تمثل جزءاً من مقاصد التشريع الإسلامي عموماً، والتي تتمثل في كل ما من شأنه أن يكفل حفظ النفس والعقل والدين والنسل، بجانب ما نحن بصدده هنا وهو حفظ المال، وهذه المقاصد تدور كلها في إطار ما جاءت به الرسالات السماوية عموماً والدين الإسلامي خصوصاً. وتستهدف تلك المقاصد توجيه الإنسان إلى إتباع الطريق الصحيح في الاعتقاد وإلى سلوك كل سبل الخير في جانب المعاملات عموماً ( ومن أهمها المعاملات المالية) في التشريع الإسلامي، حيث لا يمكن أن تستقيم حياة الفرد والمجتمع بدونها سواء في ذلك ما يتعلق بالشئون الدينية (عقيدة، عبادة، أخلاق) أو الدنيوية (معاملات مالية، اجتماعية، ...).

2 – أن المقاصد الشرعية في حفظ المال تقوم على هدف عام يتمثل في جعل السلوك الفردي والجماعي وكذلك السلوك الحكومي يتجه نحو تحقيق التوازن الدائم بين متطلبات الدين والدنيا معاً، ويكفينا هنا ما رواه أبو هريرة في صحيح مسلم عن النبيe في دعائه "اللهم أصلح لي ديني الذي هو عصمة أمري، وأصلح لي دنياي التي فيها معاشي، وأصلح لي آخرتي التي إليها معادي، واجعل الحياة زيادة لي في كل خير، واجعل الموت راحة لي من كل شر، ففيه التوازن الذي يجب أن يمثل هدفاً سلوكياً عاماً على مستوى الفرد والجماعة والدولة وإن تحقق ذلك عملياً تحققت المقاصد الشرعية جميعها ومنها المقاصد الشرعية في جانب المعاملات المالية.

3 – أن المقاصد الشرعية في المعاملات المالية تشير إلى واجبات مالية يتفرد بها التشريع الإسلامي كما في نظام الزكاة (وما شابهه كسائر الصدقات الواجبة والنذور)، كما توجه وتحفز سلوكيات اختيارية مثل الندب إلى القرض الحسن لكل محتاج إليه، فهذا القرض من عقود التكافل والترفق بالناس والتقرب إلى الله تعالى، وهو نوع من المعاملات المالية على غير قياسها (دنيويا) لمصلحة لاحظها الشارع([11]) ، وتلك الواجبات بجانب هذه السلوكيات الاختيارية من شأنها تحقيق الأهداف الاقتصادية والاجتماعية بشكل مستقر ومتوازن وتكفل اجتثاث جذور الصراع الطبقي (الذي عرفته النظم الرأسمالية في أوروبا ومازالت تعانيه حتى الآن) من حياة المجتمع المسلم.

من العرض السابق يمكن ملاحظة أن كلا من القواعد الشرعية العامة وكذلك المقاصد الشرعية تجاه التعاقدات والمعاملات المالية إنما تستهدف تحقيق كل من الأهداف الاجتماعية والتجارية (الاقتصادية عموما) في آن واحد وبشكل متوازن بين المصلحة الفردية أو الخاصة والمصلحة العامة أو الاجتماعية، وأن القرض الحسن يعد أحد أهم الفعاليات التي يتفرد بها المنهج الإسلامي تجاه التصرفات المالية على وجه الخصوص.
طبيعة وضوابط القرض الحسن في التشريع الإسلامي: -
إن ما يعرف بالقرض الحسن - كعقد أو أداة أو سلوك مالي مميز- يصعب وجوده كنظام على الأقل في أي من النظم الاقتصادية المتعارف عليها في الفكر الاقتصادي الوضعي، سواء كان ذلك من حيث الحوافز التي تدفع المقرضين إليه أو من حيث الضوابط التي يمكن أن تحكم العلاقة بين طرفي هذا القرض (المقرض والمقترض) أو المعيار التي تستند إليها هذه الضوابط، بحيث تحقق هذه العملية الهدف منها، وذلك على نحو ما هو موجود في النظام أو التشريع الإسلامي.
* القرض من منظور الشرع الإسلامي: -
يمكن التعرف على المعنى الشرعي للقرض من خلال تتبع أدله مشروعيته من الكتاب والسنة بجانب ما يتعلق بهذه الأدلة من تفسير أو فقه لهذا المعنى وذلك على النحو التالي: 
* القرض المشروع في النصوص القرآنية: -
ورد لفظ القرض في آيات القرآن الكريم أكثر من مرة، وهو ما يشير إلى أهمية دوره الشرعي في حياة المجتمع الإسلامي بشكل دائم، ومن النصوص القرآنية في هذا الشأن نجد :
قوله تعالى : (مّن ذَا الّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافاً كَثِيرَةً وَاللّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ) [البقرة - 245]، وقوله تعالى: (وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِيَ إِسْرَآئِيلَ وَبَعَثْنَا مِنهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيباً وَقَالَ اللّهُ إِنّي مَعَكُمْ لَئِنْ أَقَمْتُمُ الصّلاَةَ وَآتَيْتُمْ الزّكَاةَ وَآمَنتُمْ بِرُسُلِي وَعَزّرْتُمُوهُ  مْ وَأَقْرَضْتُمُ اللّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً ) [المائدة - 12].

وقوله عز وجل : (إِنّ الْمُصّدّقِينَ وَالْمُصّدّقَات  ِ وَأَقْرَضُواْ اللّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمْ وَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ) [الحديد - 18]، وقوله تعالى : (إِن تُقْرِضُواْ اللّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً يُضَاعِفْهُ لَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللّهُ شَكُورٌ حَلِيمٌ) [التغابن - 17]، وقوله تعالى : ( وَأَقِيمُواْ الصّلاَةَ وَآتُواْ الزّكَاةَ وَأَقْرِضُواُ اللّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً وَمَا تُقَدّمُواْ لأنفُسِكُمْ مّنْ خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِندَ اللّهِ هُوَ خَيْراً وَأَعْظَمَ أَجْراً ) [المزمل - 20] .
ويلاحظ أن تفسير آيات القرض، تشير إلى ما ملخصه أن تقديم القرض الحسن لمن يحتاج إليه من الفقراء أو المحتاجين عموماً (احتياج ضرورة وطوارئ) هو من الأفعال أو السلوكيات التي يلتمس فيها المقرض الجزاء من الله تعالى، وذلك لأن المحتاج غالباً ما يكون ممن تجوز في حقه الزكاة أو الصدقات أو الكفارات وما شابه ذلك من وجوه الإنفاق الشرعي.
كما نلحظ أيضاً أن الآيات سالفة الذكر تشير إلى ثلاث ثوابت قرآنية توضح بشكل دقيق القرض بمعناه الشرعي من المنظور الإسلامي وهي : -
أ – أن الأصل في القرض أن المقرض يقدمه لله عز وجل، وهو بذلك يمثل أعلى مراتب عقيدة ملكية الاستخلاف، وسلوكاً عملياً لمبدأ عام بين العبد وربه في كل ما يتقرب به من أعمال صالحة ذات صلة بإنفاق جزء من المال وهو "اللهم أن هذا منك وإليك" .
ب – أن القرض الشرعي الذي يقبله الله تعالى ويجازي به الأجر المضاعف إنما هو فقط كل قرض حسن يقصد به وجه الله تعالى والرفق بمن يطلبه لتفريج كرب ألَّم به أو قضاء حاجة ضرورية لا تفي موارده الخاصة أو ما تلقاه من زكوات أو صدقات لقضائها، على أن يرد للمقترض مثله عند الميسرة أو عند حلول الأجل المتفق عليه، وذلك دون زيادة أو نقص في أصل أو قيمة هذا القرض([13]) .
ج – أن القرض الحسن هو البديل الوحيد عن ما يمكن أن نطلق عليه القرض الربوي، فالقرض إذا تم رده بزيادة أو نقص سواء كان عينياً أو نقدياً كان فيه ربا قد يأكله المقرض أو المقترض وكلاهما مؤاخذ هنا بالعقوبة التي توعدها الله الذين يأكلون الربا.
د – أن الإطار الشرعي للقرض الحسن هو الإطار التكافلي أو الاجتماعي في حياة المجتمع وذلك لأنه مخصص شرعاً لذوي الحاجات الضرورية التي لا تكفيهم مواردهم الخاصة أو مواردهم المستحقة من زكات ونحوها، وهو من أبواب التجارة مع الله تعالى القائمة على الإحسان ولا يمكن أن يكون من أبواب التجارة مع الناس، والتي تقوم على العدل .

ومن هنا كان التأكيد القرآني في أن التوبة عن القرض الربوي هو رد هذا القرض بعدالة مطلقة وفقاً لقاعدة " فلكم رؤوس أموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون" [البقرة – 279]، كما كان التأكيد الفقهي على أن يرد المقترض عين القرض ما لم تتغير قيمته زيادة أو نقصاً وإلا رد المثل أو القيمة إذا عين القرض مما تتغير قيمته([14]) .

* القرض المشروع في السنة النبوية : -
من المعروف في الجانب الشرعي الإسلامي أن السنة النبوية موضحة أو مفسرة لآيات القرآن الكريم ومطبقة لما تتضمنه هذه الآيات من عقائد وعبادات وأخلاقيات بالإضافة إلى كل ما تتضمنه من تشريعات تنظم حياة الناس فرادى أو جماعات بشرية وذلك على مستوى كافة العلاقات، سواء ما كان منها بين العبد وربه أو بين العبد والآخرين فرادى كانوا أو حكومات .

وفيما يتعلق بالقرض المشروع فإن السنة النبوية الشريفة قد جاءت فيه بتوجيهات عدة يمكن استعراض أهمها في الآتي([15]) :
قال e " ما من مسلم يقرض مسلماً قرضاً مرتين إلا كان كصدقة مرة"، وقال " كل قرض صدقة "، وكذلك قوله e " من نفس عن مسلم كربة من كرب الدنيا نفس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة، ومن يسر على معسر يسر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة، والله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه"، وأيضاً " رأيت ليلة أسري بي على باب الجنة مكتوباً : الصدقة بعشر أمثالها والقرض بثمانية عشر، فقلت يا جبريل ما بال القرض أفضل من الصدقة ؟ قال : لأن السائل يسأل وعنده، والمستقرض لا يستقرض إلا من حاجة" أخرجه بن ماجة والبيهقي، وعنه e في القرض العيني " من أسلف فليسلف في كيل معلوم ووزن معلوم إلى أجل معلوم" رواه البخاري ومسلم .
ومن الأحاديث سالفة الذكر يمكن ملاحظة الآتي([16]) :
أ – أن القرض المشروع بالقرآن والسنة يمكن أن يطلق عليه (القرض، الدين، والسِّلف) وجميعها تمثل أخذ أو إعطاء مال أو سلع إلى أجل معلوم، سواء استناداً إلى المقدرة على رده أو الالتزام بالأجل كشرط تعاقدي بين المقرض والمقترض يلزم الوفاء به كأصل في هذه العلاقة، مما يسمح في ذلك بالتيسير على المعسر وكذلك التصدق من المقرض على المقترض بجزء من القرض أو كله، كما في قوله تعالى:(وَإِن كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلَىَ مَيْسَرَةٍ وَأَن تَصَدّقُواْ خَيْرٌ لّكُمْ إِن كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ) [البقرة - 280]، كما يمكن ضمان هذه العلاقة إما بالمستندات الكتابية أو الشهود أو الرهن أو جميع ذلك ( على غرار ما أوضحته آية الدين).
ب – تأكيد أن القرض أو الدين النقدي أو العيني يعمل في إطار التكافل الاجتماعي (المستقرض لا يستقرض إلا من حاجة) وليس وسيلة للكسب التجاري المعروف في الإطار التجاري أو الاقتصادي. فهذه المعاملة تمثل استثناءاً مشروطاً في حياة المجتمع، ولا يجوز أن يدخل فيه رباً الأجل (النسيئة) أو ربا الفضل، لأنه هنا يدخل في إطار علاقة تكافلية وليس علاقة تجارية بحتة .
ج – توضح السنة النبوية أيضاً أن من حسن القرض حسن الآداء أخذاً وعطاءاً دون شروط مسبقة، ومن دلائل ذلك في التطبيقات النبوية : حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة (رضي الله عنها) " قلت : يا رسول الله إن الجيران يستقرضون الخبز والخمير ويردون زيادة ونقصاً، فقال e لا بأس، إنما ذلك من مرافق الناس لا يراد به الفضل" أي لا يراد به رباً في الفضل. وفي رواية أخرى لمعاذ أنه e قال :" سبحان الله إنما هذا من مكارم الأخلاق، فخذ الكبير وأعط الصغير، وخذ الصغير وأعط الكبير، خيركم أحسنكم قضاءاً"([17])، وأخيراً ما رواه ابن رافع : أن رسول الله e استلف من رجل بكراً فقدمت عليه إبل الصدقة فأمر أبا رافع أن يقضي الرجل بكره فرجع إليه وقال لم أجد فيها إلا خياراً رباعياً، فقال e أعطوه فإن خير الناس أحسنهم قضاء"([18]).
ومن الجدير بالذكر هنا أن النص الذي يتم تداوله في بعض الكتب أو الدراسات الإسلامية "كل قرض جر نفعاً فهو رباً" على أنه حديث ضعيف (بلا سند) ([19]) ، أو قاعدة فقهية وهو ما عليه الإجماع([20]) ، على ضوء ما استعرضناه بشأن التوصيف الشرعي للقرض الحسن كنقيض أو ضد القرض الربوي، يمكن اقتراح تعديل هذا النص إلى "كل قرض جر نفعاً مشروطاً فهو رباً" وذلك لأن المقترض ينتفع من القرض في سد حاجته في الدنيا والمقرض ينتفع بالأجر على القرض الحسن في الدنيا والآخرة، فالقرض الحسن فيه منافع للطرفين على ألا يحدد أحدهما تجاه الآخر منفعة دنيوية مشروطة عند أخذ القرض أو رده، وهذا ما نراه متناسقاً مع ما ورد من آيات أو أحاديث بشأن القرض الحسن أو محاذير الوقوع في القرض الربوي.
ومن العرض السابق للتوجيهات النبوية في شأن القرض يمكن القول إن القرض الحسن شرع ليغطي ما بقى من قصور في جانب التكافل الاجتماعي بين أفراد المجتمع أو الأمة الواحدة، وذلك باعتباره أداة اختيارية ندب إليها الشرع؛ مثله في ذلك ككل الصدقات الاختيارية (التطوعية) والتي لا يمكن تصور وجودها إلا في حق الفقراء أو المساكين والمحتاجين عموماً، لسد حاجة اضطرارية (استثنائية) تقدر بقدرها من جانب كل من الدائن والمدين، وذلك على الاستحباب في حق المقرض وعلى الكراهية والاستثناء الاضطراري في حق المقترض.


المبحث الثاني 

معايير القرض الحسن 

في النظام النقدي المعاصـر 

المعايير الشرعية للقرض الحسن :
على الرغم من الاتفاق حول طبيعة القرض الحسن من ناحية الآداب الشرعية العامة، إلا أن هناك إشكالية مازالت مفتوحة على مستوى المجامع الشرعية المعاصرة بشأن تحديد ماهية القرض الربوي وحيثياته في ظل النظم النقدية المعاصرة بصفة عامة والنظام النقدي الورقي بصفة خاصة([21]) .ولذا رأينا ضرورة التحديد المبدئي لعدد من المعايير الشرعية المنصوص عليها في القرآن الكريم والسنة الشريفة، والتي حظيت بالإجماع الفقهي القديم والمعاصر، ويمكن حصر أهم هذه المعايير في الآتي:
1 - أن القرض الحسن مبادلة مالية (نقدية أو عينية) لا يمكن إسنادها إلى معايير السوق (كما في التعاقدات البيعية)، واختلاف المعايير هنا يؤكد اختلاف الهدف والإطار في كليهما، ومن النصوص الشرعية والقواعد الفقهية في ذلك نجد في القرآن الكريم قوله تعالى:(الّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرّبَا لاَ يَقُومُونَ إِلاّ كَمَا يَقُومُ الّذِي يَتَخَبّطُهُ الشّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسّ ذَلِكَ بِأَنّهُمْ قَالُوَاْ إِنّمَا الْبَيْعُ مِثْلُ الرّبَا وَأَحَلّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرّمَ الرّبَا فَمَن جَآءَهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مّنْ رّبّهِ فَانْتَهَىَ فَلَهُ مَا سَلَفَ وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى اللّهِ وَمَنْ عَادَ فَأُوْلَـَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ) [البقرة - 275]، وقوله عز وجل : (يَمْحَقُ اللّهُ الْرّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصّدَقَاتِ وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبّ كُلّ كَفّارٍ أَثِيمٍ) [البقرة - 276] .
فالبيوع عقود تعمل على أسس ومعايير الإطار التجاري على المستويين الفني (طبيعة السوق، جودة السلعة، وحجم المعروض المتاح وحجم الطلب ...) والأخلاقي (أخلاقيات السوق من تحريم للغش والاحتكار والغرر وما شابه ذلك)، كما أن الهدف من الإطار التجاري مع الناس هو الربح المشروع .كما أنه على مستوى النصوص النبوية والاجتهادات الفقهية نجد قوله e " أفضل الكسب عمل الرجل بيده وكل بيع مبرور"([22])، أي الذي لا غش فيه ولا خيانة، وكذلك ما رواه البخاري عن عروة البازقي أنه قال " بعثني رسول الله e بدينار لأشتري له به شاة، فاشتريت له شاتين، بعت إحداهما بدينار وجئته بدينار وشاة، فقال لي : بارك الله في صفقة يمينك([23]) .

ومن الاجتهادات الفقهية نجد : جواز البيع العاجل الفوري والآجل وجواز أن يكون بعضه مؤجلاً وبعضه معجلاً، كما يجوز للبائع أن يزيد من الثمن في حال البيع الآجل مقارنة بالبيع الفوري، وذلك لأن للأجل حصة في الثمن([24])، وهذا لا يمكن وجوده شرعاً في حالة القرض الحسن وإلا أصبح من القروض الربوية، نظراً لاختلاف الهدف والإطار الذي يدخل فيه مقارنة بعالم التجارة وما تتضمنه من بيع وشراء ووساطات مالية وغير ذلك مما عرف قديماً وما هو كان في النظم التجارية المعاصرة .
2 – أن معيار التراضي يعتبر (مقبولاً) شرعاً بشأن تحديد رهن مكافئ أو سند كتابي للقرض، وكذلك تحديد أجل السداد في حين أن التراضي يكون غير معتبر شرعاً في اشتراط أي زيادة أو نقص عن رأس المال مثلاً كان أو القيمة حسب ما إذا كان القرض مما يمكن رد مثله أو قيمته، فلا عبرة للتراضي على الربا أو غيره من المحرمات، فهذا كله حرام شرعاً بالنص والإجماع([25]).

وعلى ذلك يمكن القول إن التراضي معيار مقيد فيما يتعلق بالأجل والمثلية والرهن بالنسبة إلى الديون أو القروض المشروعة (الحسنة) في الإطار التكافلي، في حين يمكن القول أن التراضي معيار عام أو مطلق في العقود المالية البيعية أو التجارية عموماً، ومن دلائل ذلك قوله تعالى: قال تعالى: (يَا أَيّهَا الّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَأْكُلُوَاْ أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلاّ أَن تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَن تَرَاضٍ مّنْكُمْ وَلاَ تَقْتُلُوَاْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنّ اللّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيماً) [النساء - 29] وكما ورد سابقاً من حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة (رضي الله عنها) قلت : يا رسول الله إن الجيران يستقرضون ... قال : e سبحان الله إنما هذا من مكارم الأخلاق ... ([26]).

3 – أن القرض الحسن هو أحد معاملات العبد المسلم ذات الطابع المميز والذي لا يتصور وجوده في النظم التجارية والاقتصادية المعمول بها في المجتمعات غير الإسلامية، فالقرض الحسن يأتي في إطار تجاري مخصوص وهو التجارة مع الله عز وجل بهدف تحصيل الأجر المضاعف وإن كان غير معلوم حسابياً بالمعايير التجارية الدنيوية، فهو مضاعف أضعاف كثيرة بدون تحديد، ومن ذلك قوله تعالى:(مّن ذَا الّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافاً كَثِيرَةً وَاللّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ) [البقرة - 245]، وقوله عز وجل : (مّثَلُ الّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ حَبّةٍ أَنبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلّ سُنبُلَةٍ مّئَةُ حَبّةٍ وَاللّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَن يَشَآءُ وَاللّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ) [البقرة - 261] ([27]) .

وعلى ذلك يجب أن نؤكد هنا أن عقود المعاملات المالية في التشريع الإسلامي عموماً إنما تقوم على أساس أن هناك مجالين للتجارة في حياة المسلم بشكل عام وهما مجال التجارة مع الناس وقوامها العدل يرافقها ويتناسق معها مجال التجارة مع الله عز وجل وقوامها الإحسان، وأنه من الضروري أن تلتقي الآداب الأخلاقية الإسلامية فيهما لتحقيق كل من الأهداف الاجتماعية(التك  فلية) والتجارية أو الاقتصادية معاً، ولذا كانت التوجيهات القرآنية والنبوية بالندب الاختياري في حق المقرض وبالنهي عن اللجوء إلى الاقتراض إلا في حالة الضرورة والحاجة الحقيقية في حق المقترض.

ومن دلائل ذلك نجد قوله تعالى : (إِن تُقْرِضُواْ اللّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً يُضَاعِفْهُ لَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللّهُ شَكُورٌ حَلِيمٌ) [التغابن - 17]، فليس هناك نص قرآني يأمر أو يجعل تقديم القرض الحسن من الفرائض أو الواجبات الشرعية، كما أن الرسول e كان يكثر في دعائه من الاستعاذة من الفقر ونحوه كما في دعاء " اللهم إني أعوذ بك من المأثم والمغرم .." و " اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر والفقر ..." كما وجه النبي e إلى أن المسألة لا تحل إلا في ثلاث حالات وهي جميعها استثناءات اضطرارية.من ذلك ما أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه عن قبيصه قال : تحملت حمالة (أي توليت كفالة وضمان بعض الناس) فأتيت رسول الله e أسأله فيها (أي المساعدة) فقال e : أقم بيننا حتى تأتينا الصدقة فنأمر لك فيها ثم قال eيا قبيصه : إن المسألة لا تحل إلا لأحد ثلاثة : رجل تحمل حمالة فحلت له المسألة حتى يصيبها ثم يمسك (أي ثم يترك المسألة)، ورجل أصابته جائحة (مصيبة) اجتاحت ماله فحلت له المسألة حتى يصيب قواماً من عيش، ورجل أصابته فاقه حتى يقول ثلاثة من ذوي الحجا (أي العقل) : لقد أصابت فلاناً فاقه فحلت له المسألة حتى يصيب قواماً من عيش فما سواهن من المسألة يا قبيصه سحت يأكلها صاحبها سحتاً([28]).
وهناك أخيراً التحذير النبوي بشأن المقترض الذي مات وعليه دين، حيث كان النبي e يسأل عند الجنازة هل عليه دين فإن كان فهل ترك ما يسدد منه دينه، فإن كان وإلا رفض e أن يصلي عليه، أو يتكفل به أحد المسلمين([29]) .وفي الحديث الأخير ما يكفي للاستدلال التام على أن الاستدانة أو الاقتراض ليست من الأمور المستحبة شرعاً بل أنها تعد أحد أشكال البلاء والمصائب التي يتعوذ منها المسلم في الدعاء ويحطاط بشأنها عن حدوثها مع الحرص على أداءها.

5 – أن القرض الحسن هو البديل التكافلي الاختياري الذي يكاد يكافئ البدائل التكافلية النظامية أو الإلزامية، كالزكاة وكافة أنواع الصدقات والنذور التي تأخذ حكم الواجب الشرعي سواء بنص القرآن أو جاء بشأنها سنن مؤكدة عن النبي e تشترك في إطار أو دائرة واحدة وهي دائرة التكافل الاجتماعي بشكل مباشر وكذلك تتمحور حول هدف رئيسي وهو معاونة المحتاجين من أفراد أو طبقات المجتمع.

كما أن جميع تلك البدائل كانت لمحاربة القرض الربوي، وذلك كله على وجه الاستثناء المؤقت والمرتبط باستمرار حالة الاحتياج حسب ما هو مصنف شرعاً في مصارف الزكاة وتحديداً بالنسبة للفقراء والمساكين وأبناء السبيل والغارمين، حيث تمثل هذه الأصناف حالات الاحتياج الضروري، والتي لا يمكن بطبيعة الحال الوفاء بمتطلباتهم في الإطار التجاري لأسواق السلع أو أسواق المال وفقاً للمعايير التجارية حتى وإن كانت معايير تجارية تلتزم أخلاقيات الفطرة الإنسانية وحدها بدون الارتباط بمعايير التكافل الاجتماعي في إطار التجارة مع الله تعالى وذلك على نحو ما أوضحناه سابقاً .

ومن دلائل اشتراك القرض الحسن في الإطار والهدف مع البدائل الشرعية الإلزامية كالزكاة والصدقات نجد النصوص التالية :
1. من النصوص القرآنية نجد قوله عز وجل : (وَمَآ آتَيْتُمْ مّن رّباً لّيَرْبُوَا فِي أَمْوَالِ النّاسِ فَلاَ يَرْبُوا عِندَ اللّهِ وَمَآ آتَيْتُمْ مّن زَكَاةٍ تُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَ اللّهِ فَأُوْلَـَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُضْعِفُونَ) [الروم -39]، وقوله تعالى :(يَمْحَقُ اللّهُ الْرّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصّدَقَاتِ وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبّ كُلّ كَفّارٍ أَثِيمٍ) [البقرة - 276].
2. ومن النصوص النبوية نجد أيضاً : قوله e " لعن الله آخذ الربا ومؤكلة، وشاهده وكاتبه" رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما، كما يدل أيضاً على أهمية الانتهاء عن إقراض المحتاجين بالربا، أفراداً كانوا أو جماعات أو حكومات لأقاليم فقيرة من أقاليم الأمة الإسلامية، وهو ما نجده من إصرار النبي e أيضاً على تذكير الأمة وتحذيرها بشأن الربا في حجة الوداع حيث قال e " وإن كل ربا موضوع، ولكن لكم رءوس أموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون ... ومن كانت عنده أمانة فليؤدها إلى من ائتمنه عليها .. وأن المسلمين إخوة، فلا يحل لامرئ من أخيه إلا ما أعطاه عن طيب نفس منه، فلا تظلمن أنفسكم، اللهم هل بلغت ؟ "([30]).وكل ذلك يدل على أن موضوع القرض من حيث الإطار والهدف هو التكافل بين المقتدرين مالياً ممن لديهم استعداداً إيمانياً وأخلاقياً للتجارة مع الله تعالى بجزء من أموالهم، وبين المحتاجين لهذا المال من باب الإحسان إليهم بالقرض الحسن.

أما عن النظم النقدية المعاصرة فيمكن القول أن القرن العشرين قد شهد نوعين من هذه النظم، ومن المقيد هنا أن نستعرض أهم خصائص كلا منهما، وذلك على النحو التالي :
أولا : النظام النقدي المعدني : -
بداية يعرف النظام النقدي بأنه مجموعة من القواعد والعلاقات التي تحكم عملية إصدار النقود وتحدد العلاقة بين وحدات النقد المختلفة وذلك على المستوى الداخلي للدولة وفقاً لما يعرف بالقاعدة النقدية التي يستند إليها هذا النظام، بالإضافة إلى الدور المباشر للنظام النقدي في المحافظة على الاستقرار النسبي لقيمة العملة أو النقود الوطنية في الداخل والخارج([33]) .
وفي ظل النظام النقدي المعدني يتم تحديد قيمة النقود القانونية سواء كانت ورقية أو معدنية، بوزن معين من معدن ما وليكن الذهب لتصبح النقود الرئيسية، وذلك إذا كان هذا النظام يستند إلى معدن واحد، فنكون بصدد ما عرف في التاريخ النقدي بقاعدة الذهب ونظام المعدن الواحد .
أما إذا تم تحديد معدنين كالذهب والفضة فإنه يتم إصدار نوعين من النقود المعدنية هما مسكوكات أو سبائك ذهبية وأخرى فضية على أن يتم تحديد قيمة نسبية فيما بين العملتين، كما يتم تحديد وزن معين من المعدن لكل عملة نقدية مشكلة منه. وقد كان من أهم خصائص هذه النظم النقدية([34]) : -
1 – أن القيمة التبادلية تتساوى مع القيمة الاستعمالية للنقود المعدنية في ظل حرية تحويل العملة لأغراض استهلاكية بدلا من الاستخدام النقدي لها وفي ظل انخفاض أو غياب تكاليف سك هذه العملات .
2 – الاستقرار والثبات النسبي للقوة الشرائية للعملات المعدنية، كما أنها تتمتع بقبول عام أي لها قوة إبراء غير محدودة مع حرية التحويل بين أنواع العملات الذهبية والفضية.
3 – أن كمية الإصدار النقدي من العملات المعدنية لابد أن يقابله غطاء كامل من المعادن المصنوعة منها وهو ما يدعم ويبقي على خاصية التكافؤ بين القسمة الاستعمالية والقيمة التبادلية لهذه النقود .

وقد سادت النظم النقدية المعدنية (نظام المعدن الواحد، المعدنيين) استناداً إلى قاعدة الذهب بأطوارها المختلفة (قاعدة المسكوكات الذهبية، ثم قاعدة السبائك الذهبية وأخيراً قاعدة الصرف بالذهب) وذلك منذ عام 1816 وحتى عام 1971 حيث تخلت جميع دول العالم عن ربط العملات الورقية بالذهــب إصداراً وتحويلاً ([35]).

ثانيا: النظام النقدي الورقي : -
في ظل هذا النظام تم إتباع ما عرف بالقاعدة الائتمانية للنقود، والتي تعني إصدار النقود وفقاً لمجموعة من القواعد والقيود القانونية التي تصيغها وتشرف على تنفيذها السلطة النقدية للدولة وهي البنك المركزي، فتصدر نقوداً قانونية إلزامية تحظى بقوة إبراء غير محددة، وذلك على أساس أن هذه النقود القانونية تمثل حقوقاً لحائزيها على السلطة النقدية، كما تمثل في ذات الوقت التزامات على الثروة الاقتصادية لهذه الدولة.
ويمكن حصر خصائص النظام النقدي الورقي ومدى اختلافه عن النظام المعدني في الآتي([36]) :
1 – في النظام النقدي الورقي لا يمكن تحويل النقود القانونية تلقائياً إلى ذهب حيث أن هذه النقود لا ترتبط بأي من القواعد النقدية الذهبية السابق الإشارة إليها .
2 – أن القيمة التبادلية للنقود القانونية لا تتساوى مع القيمة الاستعمالية في شيء، كما أن القوة الشرائية لها متغيرة بشكل عكسي مع تغيرات المستوى العام للأسعار، وهو ما يعني التقلب المستمر في قيمة هذه النقود.
3 – لا يستلزم النظام الورقي الاحتفاظ بأي رصيد من الذهب عند إصدار أي كمية من النقود القانونية، وهو ما يسمح للسلطة النقدية بالاعتماد أحياناً على الإصدار النقدي الجديد في تغطية جزء من عجز الموازنة العامة، الأمر الذي يساهم في زيادة الضغوط التضخمية وما لها من أضرار اقتصادية واجتماعية.
ومما سبق يمكن ملاحظة أن النظام النقدي الورقي قد أدى كافة وظائف النقود المعدنية السابقة عليه في التطبيق التاريخي للنظم النقدية، وذلك فيما يتعلق بقياس القيم أو كونه وسيطاً للتبادل أو مخزناً للثروات. ولكنه فشل في أن يكون أداة نقدية عادلة فيما يخص وظيفته كوسيلة للمدفوعات الآجلة (القروض النقدية)، وهنا ظهرت قضية تدهور قيمة هذه القروض وما يترتب عليها من مظالم بين المقرضين والمقترضين.وعلى ضوء ذلك التمهيد حول تطور النقود والنظم النقدية المعاصرة يمكن استعراض أهم المعايير التي يمكن أن تكفل سلامة أو صحة أو شرعية القرض، وذلك بهدف التوجه نحو انجاز القرض الحسن على وجهه الصحيح بدلا من الوقوع في القرض الربوي بقصد أو غير قصد .

معايير القرض الحسن في ظل النظم النقدية المعاصرة : -

* حدود العلاقة بين القرض الحسن والنظم النقدية :
من استعراض النظم النقدية يمكن ملاحظة أن خصائص النقود ووظائفها كوسيلة للمدفوعات الآجلة أو مقياس لقيمة كل ما يقتنى أو يكون له قيمة أو يضمن به الشيء ولا يطرحه الناس (يتمتع بالقبول العام لجنسه أو بالالزام القانوني أو الشرعي) حسب التعريف الفقهي([37])، يمكن أن تتعرض للتغير في قيمتها أو قوتها الشرائية (قيمتها الحقيقية) من نظام نقدي لآخر، بل أنها قد تتغير في ظل النظام النقدي الواحد عبر الزمن.

ومعنى ذلك أن إتمام القرض الحسن في شكل نقدي معين وفق المعايير الشرعية يمكن أن يتحول إلى قرض غير حسن (ربوي)، وذلك في حالة عدم مراعاة ما يمكن أن يطرأ على النقود محل عقد القرض من تغير في قيمتها الحقيقية، سواء كان ذلك بسبب تغير النظام النقدي التي تستند إليه أو عدم كفاءة النظام النقدي الواحد في تحقيق الاستقرار أو الثبات في قيمة هذه النقود، خاصة وأنه من الشائع قديماً وحديثاً أيضاً أن تقديم وتحصيل القروض كان ومازال يتم في الشكل النقدي، وبالنقود السائدة معدنية (ذهبية وفضية ) أو ورقية (الجنيه – الريال – وغيرها من العملات المعاصرة) .

وعلى ذلك فإن تفادي الربا (الزيادة أو النقص) على أصل قيمة القرض النقدي يتطلب تحقيق أهم معايير القرض الحسن وهو معيار تداول القرض النقدي وفق تعادل القيمة الحقيقية للنقود محل إنجاز هذا القرض، وهنا فقط (بجانب المعايير الأخرى السابق ذكرها) نكون قد أنجزنا قرضاً حسناً دون ظلم للمقرض أو المقترض، تحقيقاً للعلاج القرآني الحاسم هنا في قوله تعالى : (فإن تبتم فلكم رءوس أموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون) [البقرة - 279].

وكذلك الأحاديث النبوية الواردة في شأن الربا ومن أهمها " من أسلف ليسلف في كيل معلوم أو وزن معلوم إلى أجل معلم" و" الذهب بالذهب والفضة بالفضة، والبر بالبر والشعير بالشعير والتمر بالتمر والملح بالملح مثلاً بمثل يداً بيد فمن زاد أو استزاد فقد أربى الآخذ والمعطي فيه سواء" وفي رواية مسلم " فإذا اختلفت هذه الأصناف فبيعوا كيف شأتم إذا كان يداً بيد"([38]) .
ولكن كيف يمكن تحقيق المعايير الشرعية للقرض الحسن في ظل النظم النقدية المعاصرة، هذا ما يمكن استعراضه في الآتي: -
أولا : تكييف المعايير الشرعية للقرض الحسن في ظل النظام النقدي المعدني: -
ذكرنا أنه في ظل النظام المعدني سواء تم اتباع قاعدة المعدن الواحد (الذهب) أو قاعدة المعدنين (الذهب والفضة) أو قاعدة الصرف بالذهب، فإن جميع هذه الصيغ تندرج تحت ما يعرف بقاعدة النقد السلعية والتي من أهم خصائصها تساوي القيمة التبادلية للنقود مع القيمة الاستعمالية لها وذلك في ظل تكاليف تحويل منخفضة جداً، ومع ذلك فإنه في ظل النظام النقدي المعدني يمكن أن تواجه عقود القرض الحسن بمعاييره الشرعية السابق عرضها ظاهرة أو إشكالية غش المعادن وهو ما يمكن توضيحه في الآتي :
* إشكالية غش المعادن النقدية : -
من المعروف تاريخياً أن أهم المعادن النقدية الشهيرة التي تم سكها كنقود قد تمثلت في الذهب والفضة كالدنانير والدراهم التي عرفتها الحضارات قبل الإسلام وتعامل بها المسلمون في صدر الإسلام كعملات أجنبية ثم كعملات إسلامية فيما بعد في الخلافة الأموية عام 76هـ/695م وما تلاها من عهود، وذلك على ما أورده المقريزي عن صلاحيتهما التامة كأثمان للسلع وقيماً للأعمال وذلك على مستوى كافة الأمم التاريخية حتى قيل أن آدم هو أول من ضرب الدينار والدرهم، باعتبار أن المعايش الدنيوية لا تصلح إلا بها([39])، وهما بذلك يتمتعان بالقبول العام لدي أطراف التعامل المالي سواء في ذلك المعاملات العاجلة أو الآجلة .

وفي ظل وجود مشكلة غش العملات المعدنية أو احتمال حدوث ذلك من حين لآخر، فإن القرض الحسن بمعناه ومعاييره الشرعية قد تشوبه وجود فوارق أو اختلاف بين قيمة أصل القرض ما بين زمن العطاء وزمن السداد، وغالباً ما يكون الظلم هنا واقع في حق المقترض، وذلك على اعتبار أن غش النقود دائماً تكون في مرحلة ما بعد السك الأصلي لها أي في مراحل تالية ترتبط بالمدى الزمني وإمكانات التقليد التي يمكن أن تتاح لمزيفي أو مقلدي العملات أو غشها وخاصة بالنسبة للعملات الذهبية عندما يتم خلط هذا المعدن بمعادن أقل قيمة ولو بنسب ضئيلة .

وقد يحدث ذلك من السلطة النقدية ذاتها عند إحداث تعديلات في درجة نقاوة العملات المعدنية، مثل أن تجعل العملة الذهبية من ذهب عيار 21 بدلا من 24 سابقاً، أو تجعل قيمة العملة بوزن أقل مما كانت عليه في السابق، وحيث أن عقد القرض يكون لأجل سواء محدد بالاتفاق أو متروك لحين مقدرة المقترض على السداد فإن حدوث أي تغير مما سبق ذكره، لابد أن يترتب عليه إشكالية مدى تحقيق القرض الحسن بمعناه الشرعي وهو رد المثل أو أصل القيمة.

وعلى ذلك فإن إحداث أي تغيير في العملات المعدنية سواء تم ذلك بشكل قانوني أو غير قانوني (التزوير) فإن هذا التغيير قد ينطوي على ظلم ربما يفوق الربا، وذلك إذا كانت نسبة النقص في أصل ما كانت عليه النقود وبالتالي القرض أكبر من نسب الربا المتعارف عليها، والأمر هنا يتطلب عدداً من الشروط التي يجب أن يلتزم بها النظام النقدي للمحافظة على قيمة العملة ولو على مستوى الأجل القصير (سنة)، حتى يمكن تفادي المظالم المالية بشكل عام ومنها ما يتعلق بالقرض الحسن، ومن أهم هذه الشروط : -
أ – رد أصل قيمة القرض وذلك ارتباطاً بوزن وعيار معين للذهب السلعي، تفادياً للتغيرات التي يمكن أن تطرأ على العملة المعدنية (ذهبية أو فضية) لأسباب أو ظروف السوق النقدي (عرض وطلب النقود) بجانب التغيرات الاضطرارية في السياسات النقدية.

ب – أن يكون القرض موجهاً لمحتاجين إليه فعلاً ولأهداف تكافلية في الأساس، سواء كان ذلك في الإطار التجاري أو في الإطار الإنتاجي لأهداف اجتماعية واقتصادية معاً، كما حدث في عهدي عمر بن الخطاب وعمر بن عبد العزيز حيث تم تقديم قرض حسن للتجارة في عهد الأول وللزراعة في عهد الثاني([40])، أو كان كما هو المشهور في عالم الديون بين الأغنياء والمحتاجين من الفقراء ومن على شاكلتهم.

ج – إنشاء قطاع مالي ذي طابع شرعي لإدارة كل ما يندرج تحت مسمى القروض بالمعنى الشرعي تتمثل موارده فيما يقدمه أفراد المجتمع (بشكل اختياري) أو ولي الأمر (بيت المال أو الموازنة العامة) ومصارفه هي كافة أوجه الأنشطة التكافلية التي يجوز فيها إعطاء القرض الحسن على أن لا يهدف إلى الربح وأن يكون توازن موازنته السنوية شرطاً بما في ذلك مصاريفه الإدارية المختلفة.
د – يجب أن يوازي إنشاء قطاع تحويل القروض الحسنة تعديل الصيغ المصرفية بين المودعين والمستثمرين عن طريق الجهاز المصرفي المعاصر لتصبح عقود مشاركات حسب ما هو متاح من صيغ استثمارية (شرعية) معاصرة، بحيث لا يدخل نشاط القروض بالمعنى الشرعي دائرة التعامل المصرفي في الإطار التجاري والاقتصادي المعاصر .
وعلى ضوء الشروط سالفة الذكر يمكن أن يتحقق نظام القرض الحسن في حياتنا الاجتماعية والاقتصادية معاً، وأن يتحقق الهدف من هذا النظام وننال بذلك رضاء الله تعالى وننجو من وعيده تجاه آكل الربا في الدنيا والآخرة .

ثانياً : تكييف المعايير الشرعية للقرض الحسن في ظل النظم النقدية الورقية: -
ذكرنا سابقاً أن النظم النقدية الورقية تقوم على القاعدة الائتمانية للنقود، وطبقاً لها فإن النقود أو العملة النقدية عموماً تأخذ صفة القانونية في حد ذاتها ولا ترتبط كما كان في السابق (في ظل النظم المعدنية) بالمعادن من حيث القيمة النقدية أو من حيث إمكانية تحويل هذه النقود القانونية إلى أي من المعادن النقدية أي أنها نهائية وإلزامية([41]).

وعلى ضوء ذلك فإن تحقيق المعايير الشرعية للقرض الحسن في ظل النظم النقدية الورقية يصبح أمراً أصعب منه في ظل النظم المعدنية بشكل عام، ذلك لأن النقود الورقية ليس لها قيمة استعمالية تذكر أي أن الورقة النقدية في ذاتها لا يمكن أن تحقق لحائزيها أي نوع من الثروة الحقيقية، وإنما تتمثل في القيمة التبادلية لهذه النقود الورقية، أي قوتها الشرائية تجاه الثروات المختلفة .
وعلى الرغم من هذه التحديات المعاصرة فإنه من الملاحظ على الساحة الفقهية أن الخلاف بشأن المعاملات المالية الآجلة حتى مع وجود النقود الفضية والذهبية مازال قائماً، فما بالنا بالوضع الفقهي في ظل النقود الورقية التي من أهم سماتها التدهور المستمر في قيمتها الحقيقية على الزمن([42])، الأمر الذي يفرض على الفقهاء المعاصرين وكذلك المتخصصين من علماء الاقتصاد الإسلامي بذل المزيد من الجهد العلمي والإخلاص في ذلك لله تعالى حتى يمكن أن نجد نماذج مما كان عليه فقهاء المدينة والخلفاء الراشدين في مواجهة المستجدات عموماً والمستجدات المالية خصوصاً([43]).
كما نلحظ أيضاً أن النظم النقدية الورقية تواجه العديد من المخاطر المحلية والعالمية من أهمها الفوضى النقدية في المعاملات الدولية منذ إنهاء العمل بقاعدة الصرف بالذهب عام 1970، وخطر الإفراط في الإصدار النقدي محلياً، ومشاكل السياسات النقدية وأدواتها وآلياتها المصرفية، وأهمها مشكلة التضخم([44]).
وعلى مستوى التحديات سالفة الذكر وجميعها يرتبط بشكل أو بآخر بالتحول من قاعدة النقد المعدنية إلى القاعدة الائتمانية كأساس للنظام النقدي في كافة دول العالم، كيف يمكن أن يتحقق في حياتنا نحن كمجتمعات ودول إسلامية أسلوب القرض الحسن، وذلك كمطلب شرعي في العقود المالية التكافلية أو الاقتصادية التجارية ذات الهدف الاجتماعي أساساً.

وذلك بعيداً عن القطاع التجاري والاقتصادي البحت والذي لا يدخل فيه إلا المقتدرون عموماً سواء كانوا أصحاب فوائض مالية أو على الجانب الآخر أصحاب مهن وأفكار وقدرات مهارية وعلمية يمكن أن تتلاقى مع أصحاب الفوائض المالية بشكل أو بآخر في إطار لا ينبغي(شرعاً) أن يخرج عن عالم المشاركات والمضاربات الشرعية، وذلك على مستوى كل ما هو من فنون وعلوم الحياة (النافعة)، وعلى ألا نتعدى بهذين المعنيين حدود الله تعالى بشأن كل ما هو منهي عنه شرعاً([45]).
وللإجابة على التساؤل سالف الذكر يمكن الاجتهاد في إطار جميع ما سبق استعراضه في هذا المبحث، ونحاول التوصل إلى عدد من الشروط أيضاً التي يمكن من خلالها إنجاز القرض الحسن في ظل النظام النقدي الورقي، والتي يتمثل أهمها في الآتي : -

أ – استبعاد نشاط تقديم القروض بالمعنى الشرعي عن دائرة القطاع المصرفي التجاري مبدئياً، وتنظيم هذا النشاط في إطار مؤسسي يتسم بالخصوصية التكافلية أساساً. وذلك على ضوء ما سبق عرضه من مقاصد وآداب نظام القرض الحسن.
ب – إن القرض الحسن يمثل مخصصات اختيارية للأغنياء من أفراد المجتمع ومخصصات الحكومة (الموازنة أو بيت المال) لجزء من أموالهم بهدف تجاري مع الله وليس مع الناس، والقواعد التي تحكم سلوكهم قوله تعالى : (مّثَلُ الّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ حَبّةٍ أَنبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلّ سُنبُلَةٍ مّئَةُ حَبّةٍ وَاللّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَن يَشَآءُ وَاللّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ) [البقرة - 261].
ومن الجدير بالذكر هنا أنه لما نزلت هذه الآية قال e " رب زد أمتي فنزلت آية " قال تعالى: (مّن ذَا الّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافاً كَثِيرَةً وَاللّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ) [سورة: البقرة - الأية: 245] مما يدل على أن الثواب على القرض الحسن يفوق السبعمائة ضعف([46])، وذلك مقارنة بما هو وارد في آية الإنفاق في سبيل الله .
ج – ربط قيمة ما يقدم من قروض بغطاء حقيقي معين ولا شك أن أفضل هذه الأغطية تاريخياً وعالمياً أيضاً هو الغطاء الذهبي([47])، وذلك عند زمن تقديم هذه القروض، حتى يمكن رد أصل هذه الأموال عند أجل الرد مع استخدام مستند كتابي قانوني أو شرعي، ويحدد فيه هذا الأصل مقوماً بنفس الغطاء عند حلول أجل السداد.

وذلك كله وفق النص القرآني : فإن تبتم فلكم رؤوس أموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون" أي لا يظلم المقترض بأخذ ما يزيد عن رأس ماله (أي الربا) ولا يُظلم بأن يُبخس حقه أو يضيع كل أو جزء من أصل هذا المال بالمماطلة أو بسبب تدهور قيمة العملة القانونية، لأنها مغطاة بغطاء حقيقي يحمل في ذاته قيمته الحقيقية، بصرف النظر عن تغيرات الأسعار النقدية، كما ينتفي مع هذه الكيفية أكل أموال الناس بالباطل أو بخسهم حقوقهم([48]).

د – ألا يتم استخدام الموارد التي تتاح لمؤسسة القرض الحسن إلا في تلبية احتياجات فئات معينة هم في الغالب لا يخرجون عن بعض أصناف مستحقي الزكاة وخاصة الغارمين والفقراء والمساكين ممن يحتاج بشكل مؤقت ولظروف طارئة (كما حدث في عهدي عمر بن الخطاب وعمر بن عبدالعزيز كما أسلفنا) على أن يكون ذلك بشكل مؤقت وليكن لمرة واحدة على الأكثر([49])، وبناء على دراسة شرعية لذوي هذه الاحتياجات، من قبل هذه المؤسسة.

هـ – أن استبعاد أسلوب القروض الحسنة من الإطار المصرفي المعاصر لتتولاه مؤسسة تتسم بالخصوصية التكافلية على نحو المقصود الشرعي من القرض الحسن هو شرط أساسي أو ضروري (ولكنه لا يكون كافياً إلا بالشروط الأخرى السابق ذكرها هنا) لتفادي التغيرات المتعمدة في السياسة النقدية أو المالية ارتباطاً بحالة النشاط الاقتصادي الكلي من رواج أو كساد، وما تتطلبه كل حالة من سياسات انكماشية أو توسعية على الترتيب.
و – عدم الاعتماد (حسب ما يراه بعض الاقتصاديين المعاصرين) ([50])، على معدلات التضخم في تحقيق العدالة ونفي الظلم عن أحد طرفي القرض الشرعي (الحسن)، وذلك لأن معدلات التضخم قد تكون محصلة سياسات نقدية أو مالية توسعية (من أجل رفع مستوى التوظف، فمثلاً في حالة وجود ركود اقتصادي) مقصودة ، كما قد تكون بسبب وجود مشاكل هيكلية في بعض القطاعات أدت إلى اختناقات معينة في دائرة النشاط الاقتصادي عموماً.
كما أن السياسات النقدية غالباً ما تربط بين معدلات التضخم وسعر الفائدة البنكية للتحكم في عرض النقود والطلب عليها، وما يترتب على ذلك في العمل المصرفي من تحديد مسبق للفوائد على القروض وهو ما يدخلنا في دائرة الربا حتماً([51])، إذا ما بقيت القروض بالمعنى الشرعي تتم في إطار ووفق القواعد المعاصرة للجهاز المصرفي التجاري أو المتخصص أو حتى ما يعمل به في البنوك المركزية.
بينما أصل المسألة في حالة القرض الحسن أن يتم معرفة أصل هذا القرض كما أسلفنا بالارتباط الذهبي مثلاً ثم بعد أجل معين يتم حساب أصل هذا القرض عند السداد بنفس الارتباط الذي تم على أساسه عقد هذا القرض، وشتان بين قواعد وأهداف مؤسسة القرض الحسن المقترحة والجهاز المصرفي المعاصر.
ز - ويدعم من الشروط السابقة وخاصة شرط استبعاد القرض الحسن من الإطار المصرفي المعاصر أنه في ظل النظم النقدية الورقية لو فرض وأمكن تحقيق الاستقرار السعري خلال سنة مثلاً، وأصبح معدل التضخم صفر، فإن الجهاز المصرفي لابد أن يجعل فوائد الودائع صفر وكذلك فوائد القروض أيضاً، حتى لا يخرج عن أصل القرض بالمقصود الشرعي.

كما أنه عند حدوث انخفاض في الأسعار(في حالة الركود أو الكساد)، فهنا ينبغي أن يدفع المقترض مبلغ نقدي أقل مما حصل عليه وذلك بمقدار الانخفاض في الأسعار، وهذا ما لا يتصور حدوثه في الإطار التجاري البحت التي تقوم عليه مؤسسات الجهاز المصرفي المعاصر([52]).

وعلى ضوء ما سبق يمكن استخلاص نتيجة تمثل ضرورة معاصرة وذلك على مستوى المجتمعات الإسلامية على الأقل، وهي ضرورة انفراد مؤسسة متخصصة في إدارة عمليات القرض الحسن، لأن أسلوب القرض الحسن هو أسلوب فريد لا يمكن تصوره في النظم النقدية والمالية الوضعية، وذلك لأن هذا الأسلوب يتم في إطار تجارة من نوع فريد وخاص هي التجارة مع مالك الأموال والنعم بصفة عامة، والتي تقوم على ملكية الاستخلاف بمعناها الشرعي.

كما تقرر فيما تقرره أن للمحتاجين حقوقاً إجبارية في أموال الأغنياء أو المقتدرين (الزكاة وما شابه من صدقات واجبة)، وكذلك التعاون المندوب إليه شرعاً والمجازي عليه بالأجر المضاعف (القرض الحسن والتيسير على المعسرين والإعفاء عن ديونهم إذا لزم الأمر)، وهذا ما لا يمكن تصوره في ظل النظم التجارية البحتة في عالم الناس كما هو الحال في الأوضاع الاقتصادية والتجارية السائدة بأشكالها القديمة أو المعاصرة .
*****

----------

